# skemdit -speed up your electrical revision



## sonto (22 Juni 2020)

*Workshops: skemdit -speed up your electrical revision*

*skemdit - Speed up your electrical revision*

Im Maschinen- und Anlagenbau ist der Stromlaufplan das zentrale Dokument für die elektrische Fertigung. 
Von der Konstruktion bis zur Kundenübergabe erhält der Stromlaufplan eine Vielzahl von Änderungen und Revisionen. 
Diese Änderungen entstehen an unterschiedlichen Stellen. Beim externen Schaltanlagenbauer, bei der Werksinstallation durch den Monteur oder während der Inbetriebnahme. 
Aufgabe der Konstruktionsabteilung ist es, diese Änderungen zu sammeln, um dem Kunden eine vollständige Anlagendokumentation zu übergeben. 
Durch die Vielzahl der Medienbrüche ist es schwierig, diese Änderungen korrekt zu erfassen und in das CAE System zurückzuspielen.

Obwohl heutzutage die Fertigungsprozesse immer mehr digitalisiert werden, bedeutet im Jahr 2020 das Arbeiten mit dem Stromlaufplan immer noch arbeiten mit Papier. 
Durch die abstrakte Darstellung der elektrischen Schaltungen eignen sich herkömmliche PDF Tools nicht, um die Arbeit mit dem Stromlaufplan mehrwertbringend zu digitalisieren.
*skemdit *löst genau dieses Problem. Maßgeschneiderte Funktionen erleichtern das digitale Arbeiten mit dem Stromlaufplan. 
Die Digitalisierung mit skemdit bringt so auch endlich eine Effizienzsteigerung in die elektrische Fertigung - und das transparent über die gesamte Wertschöpfungskette.
skemdit erleichtert das Einfügen von Rotstrichänderungen, das Markieren von bereits gelegten Leitungen und vor allem das Navigieren durch den Stromlaufplan.

Eine Übersicht unserer Workshop, sowie die Anmledung finden Sie auf unserer Homepage:
https://www.skemdit.com/de/skemdit-speed-up-your-electrical-revision/events

Funktionsübersicht:

Intelligente Verfolgung von Querverweisprüngen
Abhaken von Leitungen
Einfügen von Stempeln
Einfaches Drehen und Sammeln von Kontakten, BMKs und Texten
Kopieren und Einfügen von bestehenden Schaltungen
Führen einer eigenen Symbolbibliothek
Digitale Dokumentation von Rotstrichänderungen

skemdit bietet Ihnen folgende Vorteile:

Papierloses arbeiten
Reduzierte Prozesskosten
Änderungen schneller finden
Kürzere Durchlaufzeiten für Revisionen
Gesicherte Dokumentationsqualität

Weitere Informationen, wie skemdit Ihren Wertschöpfungsschritt unterstützen kann, sowie eine Demo-Version, erhalten Sie auf: http://www.skemdit.com


*skemdit.sps - Speed up your I/O Check*

I/O Checks sind sowohl in der Inbetriebnahme, als auch bei der Fehlersuche in der Instandhaltung wesentliche Mittel, 
um die einzelnen Funktionen einer Anlage zu verifizieren. 
Mit der Erweiterung skemdit.sps können Sie den Status von Ein- und Ausgangsbits direkt im Stromlaufplan einsehen und so schneller zum Ziel kommen. 
Inbetriebnehmer können den I/O Check schneller abschließen und Instandhalter können die Fehler einer Anlage schneller lokalisieren und Stillstandzeiten reduzieren.


----------



## wee (23 Juni 2020)

Hallo,

gibt es zur beworbenen Erweiterung skemdit.sps genauere Informationen?

Leider wird weder auf dem Internetauftritt, noch auf dem Youtube Kanal im Detail darauf eingegangen.


----------



## sonto (23 Juni 2020)

Hallo wee,

was interessiert dich genau?
Gerne beantworte ich Deine Fragen.


----------



## wee (23 Juni 2020)

Wie wird das PDF zum I/O Check / Statusabruf mit der SPS gekoppelt? 

Welche SPS Typen und Hersteller werden unterstützt? (Siemens, Rockwell, B&R)

Wie funktioniert die Zuweisung der Hardware zum PDF? 

Gibt es dazu vielleicht ein kleines Beispiel mit einer S7 1200/1500 und TIA?


----------



## sonto (24 Juni 2020)

> Wie wird das PDF zum I/O Check / Statusabruf mit der SPS gekoppelt? ​


skemdit ist über eine dynamische Programmbibliothek via TCP/IP mit der SPS gekoppelt



> Welche SPS Typen und Hersteller werden unterstützt? (Siemens, Rockwell, B&R)​


Zum Start wird nur Siemens unterstützt. Bei entsprechender Nachfrage werden wir weitere Hersteller entsprechend implementieren. 



> Wie funktioniert die Zuweisung der Hardware zum PDF? ​


Die Hardware muss einmalig konfiguriert werden, die Adresse wird absolut über skemdit angesprochen. Wird beispielsweise bei einer Inbetriebnahme der Ausgang 3.1 via skemdit gesetzt wird diese Information der SPS mitgeteilt und die SPS setzt den Ausgang dann an entsprechender Stelle. 



> Gibt es dazu vielleicht ein kleines Beispiel mit einer S7 1200/1500 und TIA?​


Ich kann Ihnen gerne über MS Teams eine Vorführung geben, damit Sie einen besseren Überblick erhalten. Am besten einfach das Kontaktformular über www.skemdit.com benutzen oder mir hier im Forum eine Nachricht schreiben.


----------



## sonto (20 Juli 2020)

*Workshops*

Wenn auch Sie wissen wollen, wie Sie mit skemdit die Effizienz in verschiedenen Wertschöpfungsschritten steigern können, empfehle ich Ihnen unsere Webinare. Neben dem Einblick in die skemdit selber werden wir auch die Schnittstellenproblematik des Stromlaufplans besprechen und darauf eingehen, wie skemdit dieses lösen kann.

*Termine
*29.07.2020 10:00 Kostensenken durch digitales Handling von Stromlaufplänen
30.07.2020 10:00 skemdit.sps: Effizientere und komfortablere Prüfung von SPS-Installationen
05.08.2020 10:00 Einfache Selbstorganisation und effizienteres Redlining mit skemdit

Alle Workshops mit detaillierter Beschreibung und Anmeldung finden Sie hier:
https://www.skemdit.com/de/skemdit-speed-up-your-electrical-revision/events


----------

